# Treo 700p for Verizon startup loop



## cyberwood2004 (Jan 25, 2007)

Twice in a week my 700p (verizon) has tied itself in a knot, getting stuck in the boot-up. It loops from "Powered by Access" to the "Palm" logo and back, no stopping it until I pull the battery. When I put the battery back in, it starts over again. 

Verizon's help center replaced the first phone. After two days of no phone, no PDA (withdrawal symptoms) the new one arrived (along with a note saying to return the old one within a week or get billed the full retail for the new one!). The next day, the new phone started the same thing. 

Common things: Both phones wigged out as I closed a Documents-To-Go doc. I think the first was a spreadsheet, the next a word processing doc, but I'm not 100% sure. 

Second call to Verizon tech support: "You must have some third-party software that has corrupted a file on the PDA." Me:"That's hard to believe, as it was a Docs-To-Go file that was the last thing I touched before the strange behavior." After considerable discussion they replaced the phone, agreeing to overnight it, since it was the second time in a week. (Aside, my "overnight" delivery took five days. No apology from Verizon, just some tap-dancing about the support centers' cut-off times. Ask me if I'm going to stay with Verizon after this contract expires.) 

New phone is here, and is working OK, but I haven't done anything in Docs-To-Go for fear of it wigging out again. 

Does anyone know of anything like this anywhere else? Any thoughts on how I might identify a garbled file without it going back into that start-up loop? 

Thanks for your help here. 

Steve.

(Edited to fix typos)


----------

